# Hello to all IM forum members



## rezzle (Jul 13, 2010)

Hello boys and girls .... 

Just joined up and am reading through some interesting and very helpful threads and thought it rude not to introduce myself to those who made the threads.

Im 31 and have had many years out of training and sports in general. Have got back into weights and cv excersises for the past 5/6 months, just trying to recover my fitness and strength levels so i can safely and healthily start a more focused and concentrated work out with a decent foundation.

I've traditionally been a hard gainer, so have never been big, and have enjoyed vitually no fat anywhere. However im not 20 anymore and am now understanding the difficulties of trying to gain weight without it going to my belly (it seems my body will only store it here and nowhere else lol) Im very lean everywhere else.

Any way i think im ready to step things up, im happy my general fitness is adequate and ive been focusing on diet for a good while now.

I currently stand at 5'9", 63kg (was 56kg 6 months back) and will be using all the great info on the site to try and achieve my goal, which is to bulk up to around 70kg (although i just want a well rounded and even shaped bod and the actual weight is not that important), and lose an inch off my belly, then maintain size and health levels.

I'll try and get all the info i can by searching the site as im sure its all been asked and answered before, but i'll appologise now for any potential future noobie-ness!

Cheers for reading!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 13, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*rezzle* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 14, 2010)

welcome


----------



## tballz (Jul 14, 2010)

Hello hello


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 14, 2010)

Welcome rezzle,

CEM


----------



## blergs. (Jul 14, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## rezzle (Jul 15, 2010)

thanks for the welcomes everyone ... looking forward to pushing things forward now ...


----------

